# Mid-Eastern Region Working Dog Championships



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The MER Working Dog Championships will be hosted by South Michigan SchH and Police Club on Sept 10-12, 2010. We have a great event planned with some fun events like a rapid recal, large raffle, a number of vendors, videographer and more. Come support the region, the host club and the excellent teams that will be taking the field.

Helper tryouts are at 5 PM on Thursday Sept 9 at the trial field. Draw night will be at 7:15 on Thursday at the host hotel. Judge's dinner pending for Saturday night Sept 11.

Entries close Friday August 27, 2010.

For more information: Mid-Eastern Regional Championship website


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I'll be there! :thumbup: _(Hum, a raffle? Maybe I can score some great doggy stuff!)_


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I look forward to going too!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

So I was surfing the net for "GSD news" and what do I find?

Manchester venue will host Mideastern Regional Championships dog show


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Interesting article. I wonder if it will bring spectators out.
Or the zealot animal advocates...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Cool. I had missed that article. 

Let them come. One of our track layers is the Under Sherriff and there will be LE and K-9 officers here.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

We have 6 SchH1 dogs, 6 SchH2 dogs, 26 SchH3 entered. As of now, we will be starting at 7:30 AM all three days with obedience followed by protection for each flight. Friday there will be 3 flights. The SchH1 and SchH2 dogs plus one flight of 3 dogs. Saturday there will be 2 flights of SchH3 and Sunday one longer flight of SchH3 including one female in heat. Tracking will be at another location starting at 8 AM with 2 flights going each day.

We have some great stuff for the raffle and not all is SchH stuff. 2 VERY nice jumps, doggie toys, training gear, full set of SchH dumbbells, treats and much more. 

Anyone who is here and curious, the helper tryouts are at 5 PM on Thursday at the trial field.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Excellent club and people.

If you can go, GOOOOOO!!!!!


We can not, as Gabor leaves for the FCI worlds on 9/9.....


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Please look at the SCH 3 entries. Hmmm... Notice someone?  

Excellent work!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, Lisa...you are going to need a looong vacation after this weekend, and trialing yourself, on top of everything else you're doing, what dedication!!
Wishing you and all the competitors fun and high scores, I can't wait to go


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

And look at the SCH1s for my favorite boy from Lisa....


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Also, look at the VERY high % of HOT dogs that are competing. Quick count is 20-26 from SCH3, all 6 SCH2 and 5 of the 6 SCH1 (non hot, handled by a paid trainer).


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Man, I'd love to go. Maybe Jon and I can get the money around for gas and make it one day. Is there an admittance fee? Sorry if that's a dumb question, but I've never been to a schutzhund trial before. There are a lot of dogs signed up I want to see though. Will any day be better than the others? If we come we'll only be able to come for one day...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No cost to attend. 

Friday we have the SchH1 and 2 dogs doing OB and PR and then 1 flight of 3 dogs. There will be 2 flights of 3 dogs on Saturday and 2 on Sunday (the second flight is just 2 females in heat). Tracking is at another location and runs all three days. I would come either Friday or Saturday if you can only attend one day. There should be a flight schedule posted Thursday night so you could always decide at the last minute which day to attend depending on which dogs you want to see. Friday will be the longest day.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I was hoping no one would notice.  The crazy bitch is in heat too. At least I won't have time to get nervous.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

"Lunch will be available on the grounds and parking is free."

I will be there....any chance the Manchester Enterprise has is wrong...shouldn't it read;

"Lunch will be free, and parking is available on the grounds."


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

lhczth said:


> No cost to attend.
> 
> Friday we have the SchH1 and 2 dogs doing OB and PR and then 1 flight of 3 dogs. There will be 2 flights of 3 dogs on Saturday and 2 on Sunday (the second flight is just 2 females in heat). Tracking is at another location and runs all three days. I would come either Friday or Saturday if you can only attend one day. There should be a flight schedule posted Thursday night so you could always decide at the last minute which day to attend depending on which dogs you want to see. Friday will be the longest day.


Alright, thanks! We'll probably come on saturday then. How long do the trials usually last? Also... (you'll notice my lack of trial knowledge) I want to be kosher going to this... are you allowed to bring dogs that aren't trialing, or are their stipulations if you do? (such as must remain crated, leashed and away from the field, must remain in car, etc?)



W.Oliver said:


> "Lunch will be available on the grounds and parking is free."
> 
> I will be there....any chance the Manchester Enterprise has is wrong...shouldn't it read;
> 
> "Lunch will be free, and parking is available on the grounds."


I agree. This needs to be changed.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

W.Oliver said:


> "Lunch will be available on the grounds and parking is free."
> 
> I will be there....any chance the Manchester Enterprise has is wrong...shouldn't it read;
> 
> "Lunch will be free, and parking is available on the grounds."


No, lunch will not be free, but there is parking available, for free, on the grounds.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

lhczth said:


> No, lunch will not be free, but there is parking available, for free, on the grounds.


Free hugs?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Shade is very limited so for the well being of your dogs we recommend people don't bring them. If you do (and many people do) they must be crated, on leash to be exercised in designated areas, they are not allowed near the trial field or in the seating areas, must be under control at all times and please pick up after your dog. Also do not allow your dog to approach other dogs or puppies without permission and, PLEASE, do not take your dogs up around the residence.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

W.Oliver said:


> Free hugs?


Depends on who's asking.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> Free hugs?


Awe, does Wayne need a hug? Bison will give you a "hug".


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

lhczth said:


> Anyone who is here and curious, the helper tryouts are at 5 PM on Thursday at the trial field.


We might be there in time for this? Depends how early we wake up and get on the road. That might be pretty fun to watch.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

> How long do the trials usually last?


I forgot to answer this. On Saturday we should be done by 3.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Ruthie said:


> Awe, does Wayne need a hug? Bison will give you a "hug".


I am leaving Dayna at home during regionals....but I'll take a hug from you!!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> I am leaving Dayna at home during regionals....but I'll take a hug from you!!


Bison isn't going to regionals with me either, but he said that next time we train, you put that sleeve on and he will give you a big ole hug! :gsdbeggin:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was thinking of bringing Karlo along so he could give Wayne a big ole hug...are you bringing your bitesuit, Wayne?


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I am going to be a spectator paying for hugs and having a free lunch. Strike that and reverse it.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I wanna go, I wanna go... Hmmm.. wonder if I can afford a trip to Michigan this weekend?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

G-burg said:


> I wanna go, I wanna go... Hmmm.. wonder if I can afford a trip to Michigan this weekend?


Sure you can! Besides, I'd love to meet you. _(If that doesn't make you want to go - I don't know what will.)_ :rofl:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

After paying tuition, I can no longer afford to go. I haven't gotten my refund check yet.  Very disappointed.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Are spectators allowed to take pictures (from the spectator area)?

I think I'm going Saturday, it's my birthday!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I see a lot of *Zu Treuen Händen* dogs, congratulations Lisa, speaks very highly of your kennel. 

Good luck to all the competitors.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was going to ask the same question as you Lies...thats a great way to spend a birthday, IMO!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No problem with photos.

Thank you, Carolina. This will be Varda's first trial and she is very young. This is probably Aragorn's last except for the FH1-2.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am sending Good Luck to all the competitors and organizers. Looking forward to hearing and "seeing" about it all.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

I was told that Bob Cook with Akki recieved a 97 in tracking. Does anyone know of other scores


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Livesteam:

Livestream.com/danphillips


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I look forward to meeting some of you in person tomorrow. I be the one with the blue and green Bass Pro shop umberella.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Amy I'll look for you!! I think I may need to get a bigger umbrella too! 
Here is a link for results, nothing up yet:
Regional Championship Results


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

results are up for today!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Some pics from Sat

UScA Mideast Regional - a set on Flickr


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Some pics from Sat
> 
> UScA Mideast Regional - a set on Flickr


Wow! Those photos are amazing. Sharper than real life.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Amy! I have a really cheap lens but it likes the kind of lighting where there's not harsh sunlight or shadows. Right before it rained, that was ideal.

I know there was a pro photographer there but if anyone wants their pictures I took I'd be happy to send them.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you everyone who came to support the event. I am sorry I missed meeting some of you. I did get a big hug from Wayne. LOL


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

lhczth said:


> I did get a big hug from Wayne.


Wayne ROCKS! (PS. Wayne, remember we have a secret, no telling. Yo!) 

Lies, great pictures. I have a few too but a lot of mine were from after the event.

Just wanted to say that SMSPC did a wonderful job putting this event on and I loved meeting a number of the board members. I had a blast!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It was a great time, wish I'd gone back on Sunday to cheer on Lisa and Dianna. 
You did a great job putting this on Lisa(and club) beautiful venue and I LOOOOVE your barn!

WoW Lies, GREAT Shots :thumbup:!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I know I wanted to back too, but already promised my mom I'd help her with an organ donor drive.

I enjoyed myself Saturday despite the rain. Nice venue, great vendors, everything seemed organized and running on time.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Sorry I am late jumping in here, my MiL's funeral understandably consumed most of the weekend. I was happy to at least make it out to Manchester on Saturday. I was blown away by how much work SMSPC put into not only getting the grounds ready, but the administrative feat of pulling it off as smoothly as it seemed from the cheap seats.

A moment I appreciated was durning the rain, Sean slipped on the attack during a back transport...it was muddy, and wet, and he almost went down, then quick stepped, regained his balance, composed himself and still caught the dog safely...while all at the same time, presented the dog well to the judge. I would have went ass-over-tea kettle and came-up with a face full of mud. I'll stick to taking bites for training, thank you very much! 

It was a hoot to meet many new faces from this board, and always a treat to see many of you again. Those of you who attempted to avoid me....I have you on a list.


----------

